#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  How to create dependable / cascading drop down list in Outlook?

## naran_sed

Hi,

I have to create an Outlook e-mail template, where the users can define the type of issue using drop down lists.
I need two dd lists and I want the choice from first one to define the list of choices in the second one.
I know how to do it in Excel, and I know how to do it in Word. However I can't find the way to do it in Outlook, and after hours spent in the internet, I am beggining to worry it's not possible.

Does any one know if it's possible/how to do it?
Alternatively, is there a way for creating dependable dd list in Word, but not using the macro? I can copy the dd lists from word to outlook and they work fine, however the macro doesn't.

Thanks for your help  :Smilie:

----------

